# Collecting Rat Photos and Art for Rescue Efforts in Germany



## Hartmut (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi,

there is a new project in germany dedicated to the rats waiting in rescue farms/animal shelters for new homes. They are collecting drawings, photographs of models,.... showing rats. They aim at collecting 100.000 pictures during one year.
You can visit site rattenrennen.org (means rat-race) to have a look at the pictures collected so far.

Maybe, you want to send pictures of your own rat art to [email protected].

Have fun,
Hartmut


----------



## Hartmut (Mar 24, 2010)

*Re: Collecting Rat Art*

Hi,

forgot to mention: You can see older postings by clicking the grey "*Ältere Beiträge*" down left on the page.

regards, Hartmut


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

*Re: Collecting Rat Art*

this is pretty awesome, thanks! i modified the title slightly and will temporarily sticky it in another section


----------



## Hartmut (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi,

since 5 days, there is also a movie ("best of....") available on YouTube: Rattenrennen - the movie

Cheers, Hartmut


----------



## Blacksun (Oct 28, 2010)

And we have one more movie 
1 year - 100.000 rats


----------

